# 3 loại tủ để đồ nghề cơ khí, tủ đựng dụng cụ 5 ngăn



## tudonghenpro (26/4/22)

Bạn đang cần mua *tủ 5 ngăn đựng đồ nghề sửa chữa xe máy, ô tô hay tủ để dụng cụ cơ khí 5 ngăn*. Tại NPRO.VN cung cấp tủ 5 ngăn với 3 loại cơ bản

- Tủ 5 ngăn dạng 2 cánh cửa mở

- Tủ 5 ngăn dạng ngăn kéo

- Tủ 5 ngăn có ngăn kéo và ngăn mở cánh

*1. Tủ đồ nghề 5 ngăn 2 cánh mở*

Dạng tủ này chỉ có 2 cánh cửa duy nhất, nhưng khi mở ra thì lại có 5 ngăn dạng nằm, các giá treo đồ đặt trên cánh tủ, và các hộc để đồ cũng nằm trên cánh tủ. 






NHẬN GIA CÔNG TỦ DỤNG CỤ ĐỒ NGHỀ THEO YÊU CẦU 






>> Chi tiết: Tủ dụng cụ 2 cánh 5 ngăn - Tủ 5 ngăn, 2 cánh công nghiệp

*2. Tủ 5 ngăn kéo, tủ đựng đồ nghề 5 ngăn*

Tủ 5 ngăn kéo là một sản phẩm khá quen thuộc đối với những người thợ cơ khí, thợ sửa chữa ô tô, xe máy chuyên nghiệp. Sản phẩm được thiết kế khá rộng rãi với 5 ngăn để đồ nghề gồm 4 ngăn nhỏ( kích thước 589 x 411 x 100.5m) và 1 ngăn tủ to( kích thước 589 x 411 x 205.5mm) giúp sắp xếp đồ nghề một cách khoa học thuận tiện cho quá trình sử dụng và tìm kiếm của người dùng. Tải trọng cho 4 ngăn tủ nhỏ là 35kg, 1 ngăn tủ to là 45kg để bạn có thể thỏa sức sắp xếp nhiều đồ vật khác nhau phục vụ công việc. 

Ngoài ra, tủ đồ nghề này còn được trang bị 4 bánh xe tiện dụng giúp cho việc di chuyển được dễ dàng hơn






*3. Tủ đồ nghề 5 ngăn có 2 ngăn kéo*

Đây là dạng tủ đồ nghề kết hợp ngăn kéo và mở cánh. Tủ được thiết kế chắc chắn, chịu được lực lớn, vỏ tủ được sơn bằng lớp tĩnh điện cao cấp có thể chống và chịu được lực khá tốt







*NPRO.VN *chuyên sản xuất, thiết kế và cung ứng các loại* tủ đựng đồ nghề sửa xe, tủ để dụng cụ, thiết bị sửa chữa xe máy, ô tô, tủ chứa dụng cụ cơ khí, tủ đồ nghề có khóa,…*sử dụng trong tiệm sửa chữa xe máy, ô tô, các head và giả head Honda, Yamaha, các xưởng cơ khí

Tủ đồ nghề 3 ngăn
Tủ đồ nghề 4 ngăn
Tủ đồ nghề 5 ngăn
Tủ đồ nghề 6 ngăn
Tủ đồ nghề 7 ngăn
Tủ đồ nghề 8 ngăn
Tủ đồ nghề 8 ngăn, ,, tủ 20 ngăn






*Lợi ích khi mua tủ đựng đồ nghề, xe đẩy dụng cụ tại NPRO.vn*

- Chất lượng bền đẹp với giá thành tốt nhất

- Mẫu mã đa dạng với thiết kế hiện đại và tiện lợi, NHẬN GIA CÔNG theo mẫu mã, kích thước yêu cầu

- Hỗ trợ vận chuyển trên toàn quốc, miễn phí vận chuyển tại nội thành Hà Nội - Tp. HCM

- Đội ngũ nhân viên có chuyên môn cao, tư vấn tận tình

- Chính sách bảo hành 12 tháng, bảo trì trọn đời





*
Cần tư vấn miễn phí hoặc đặt hàng, quý khách vui lòng liên hệ

Tel/zalo:* 0937590252 - 0961045770

*Website:* npro.vn

*Email:* namnpro@gmail.com 

Đ/c: 2 cơ sở sản xuất tại Hà Nội - Tp- HCM

*NPRO.VN* chuyên sản xuất, thiết kế và cung cấp các sản phẩm: Bàn nguội cơ khí, Tủ đồ nghề, Xe đẩy dụng cụ, Bảng treo dụng cụ,... mẫu mã đa dạng để đáp ứng được mọi yêu cầu của quý khách hàng


----------

